# I never thought it would come to this..



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

So it's Friday, sex night. My 19 year old son is at home from college winter break. 
I'm actually contemplating asking him to stay away tonight because mom and I need some "alone time." I feel like his college roommate who's trying to get dibs on the dorm room for the night.

Is this cool? Would you folks with older teenage adult children ask your own kids for this favor? If my wife knew she would kill me, but my son can keep a secret.:grin2:


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

.....not an unreasonable request at all. I've got 2 .....TWO .....adult children at home .....and they are clueless regarding this topic. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Hurtin_Still said:


> .....not an unreasonable request at all. I've got 2 .....TWO .....adult children at home .....and they are clueless regarding this topic.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Have you asked this sort of thing from your children before?

It's embarrassing. It should not be, but it is.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Do you guys take over multiple rooms? Is there a reason why he can't be home as well? Give him the option. Tell him, it's party night for you and the Mrs. and he can either go out or stay home and enjoy the acoustics...


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

UMP said:


> So it's Friday, sex night. My 19 year old son is at home from college winter break.
> I'm actually contemplating asking him to stay away tonight because mom and I need some "alone time." I feel like his college roommate who's trying to get dibs on the dorm room for the night.
> 
> Is this cool? Would you folks with older teenage adult children ask your own kids for this favor? If my wife knew she would kill me, but my son can keep a secret.:grin2:


When I was dating my W her parents told their kids that Friday night no one was allowed to be around the home so they could have the entire house to themselves for whatever. 

It was cool with my W, me and everyone asked to take a powder at the movies or something.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Get a hotel. Dinner, movie, sex at the hotel.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Not me, but when I was college age and traveling with my mom and dad, my dad kept hinting to
me that I should go out sightseeing on my own. I asked my mom "whats up with dad?"
She told me "he wants to be alone with me".

Duh! What a clueless!

Nothin wrong at all with my dad telling me to get lost. He should have been more adamant.
I should have got the clue.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Do you have a bedroom door?


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Herschel said:


> Do you guys take over multiple rooms? Is there a reason why he can't be home as well? Give him the option. Tell him, it's party night for you and the Mrs. and he can either go out or stay home and enjoy the acoustics...


That's the problem. It's a noise issue. Just difficult for both of us to enjoy 100%. 
My wife sometimes covers my mouth with her hand when I O because of the kids.
I don't care how much noise we make, but it really bothers my wife. She can't let go, to da max.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

CharlieParker said:


> Do you have a bedroom door?


We both like screaming. We be loud. Room not equipped with acoustical tile.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

jorgegene said:


> Not me, but when I was college age and traveling with my mom and dad, my dad kept hinting to
> me that I should go out sightseeing on my own. I asked my mom "whats up with dad?"
> She told me "he wants to be alone with me".
> 
> ...


Thanks, that helps.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

UMP said:


> That's the problem. It's a noise issue. Just difficult for both of us to enjoy 100%.
> My wife sometimes covers my mouth with her hand when I O because of the kids.
> I don't care how much noise we make, but it really bothers my wife. She can't let go, to da max.


I can tell you my W loves it when the kids are not around because she can be more vocal. :grin2:


Most kids don't think their parents have sex anymore or have a hard time imagining it. When they think about it, it grosses them out.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

UMP, this sounds like my situation before sonny boy got his own place. I was lucky, in that our son and I have a really close relationship, and him and I worked out a phrase that told him to be elsewhere, when his mom and I wanted "Alone time". This was becoming increasingly problematic, as our frequency had ramped up while he was in the house. It finally sunk in that he needed to be out, when he found an SO who did not have her own living arrangement.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Herschel said:


> Do you guys take over multiple rooms? Is there a reason why he can't be home as well? Give him the option. Tell him, it's party night for you and the Mrs. and he can either go out or stay home and enjoy the acoustics...


Some wives do not like knowing that other family members may be able to hear and/or knock on the door for some reason. 

I can't tell you how many times my wife and I have been enjoying a really nice moment together, and our son comes and bangs on the bedroom door that he is hungry and wants to know when/what we are eating. My wife will yell at him to just get any snack he wants, then we hear him rifling through the kitchen, and he will come back banging in the door again because he wants to know if the Chinese leftovers are OK for him to eat and for how long does he should to put them in the microwave. Then he will go back to the kitchen, come RIGHT BACK to our door AGAIN and ask if the dishes in the dishwasher are clean or dirty. 

He is completely OBLIVIOUS to the fact that parents sometimes need privacy and to not be disturbed. 

Badsanta


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I've always found kids to be quite distracting. It usually takes a glass or 3 of wine, though, and then I can relax a bit. We have done things like sequester ourselves in the bedroom and told the kids to get their own supper when they all lived at home - this would have been when they were about 12, 14 and 16 I think. When they were younger, I used to hire an overnight sitter and go to a hotel. Although we also got noise complaints a couple of times doing that. Something about being at home with the windows closed and no one else there is the BEST - that's really the only time I can REALLY let loose.

If he has somewhere to go then by all means tell him you have something planned your wife doesn't know about, and ask him if he's OK with making himself scarce until midnight or whatever.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Taxman said:


> UMP, this sounds like my situation before sonny boy got his own place. I was lucky, in that our son and I have a really close relationship, and him and I worked out a phrase that told him to be elsewhere, when his mom and I wanted "Alone time". This was becoming increasingly problematic, as our frequency had ramped up while he was in the house. It finally sunk in that he needed to be out, when he found an SO who did not have her own living arrangement.


I just got the courage up and called my son. He laughed and said "so you want me to leave?" I said yes and he was cool with it all.
Glad I did this!!

Thanks.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Get a hotel. Dinner, movie, sex at the hotel.


We do the hotel thing every 3 months, out of town, overnight. That's extra specially wild. This is about our routine Tuesday and Friday night sex, at home. Not AS wild, but loud enough.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

badsanta said:


> Some wives do not like knowing that other family members may be able to hear and/or knock on the door for some reason.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times my wife and I have been enjoying a really nice moment together, and our son comes and bangs on the bedroom door that he is hungry and wants to know when/what we are eating. My wife will yell at him to just get any snack he wants, then we hear him rifling through the kitchen, and he will come back banging in the door again because he wants to know if the Chinese leftovers are OK for him to eat and for how long does he should to put them in the microwave. Then he will go back to the kitchen, come RIGHT BACK to our door AGAIN and ask if the dishes in the dishwasher are clean or dirty.
> 
> ...


One thing we do that helps a little is turn on black lighting inside our bedroom. If the kids pull up the drive at night and see that glow from our bedroom I THINK they know what is going on. My daughter who is 18 will call us before she pulls into the garage to let us know that "she is home." 

Son is bit more clueless.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I am SO GLAD I will never have to deal with this little conundrum 

Glad you worked it out, @UMP.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

UMP, happy I could help. Well, we wanted to avoid situations like my sister-in-law walking in on her parents, but had varying success until him and I talked. Our son has made it through the door, and caught us with our pants down. He has also detected that his Mom and I are not exactly vanilla. Actually, he caught us smoking grass, which opened some discussions as to our views on the subject. We are pretty progressive on that subject, given that we live in Canada, and I buy my weed at a store (egad!). He has also, unfortunately discovered that MOM IS REAL LOUD AND EXPRESSIVE!! I did take him aside and asked if he felt that effected him, to his credit, he said that knowing that Mom & Dad are sexual and somewhat freaky just humanizes us. Love my kids.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Boys do tend to be a bit more clueless. My daughter on the other hand, thank goodness she moved while she was getting her Masters. I do not think I could look her in the face had she walked in on us. Here is the clincher, my daughter is a physician, even better: She is a Gynecologist and Obstetrician. Yikes!


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

UMP said:


> My wife sometimes covers my mouth with her hand when I O because of the kids.


Have her stuff her panties in your mouth.

Problem solved.


----------



## ChipperE (Nov 16, 2016)

I have 4 teenagers at home. Youngest is 13 and the oldest is 16. When we want to have a night with no worries (sounds) we will either (1) get a hotel or (2) tell the kids it's date night and we want the house to ourselves and so everyone has to make plans. I've never came out and said we want to have sex and I don't think you need to. Just tell your son you have plans to do something nice for your wife and need the house. Maybe throw him $40 bucks or so to go to a movie and dinner? I'm sure he'll be happy to be gone.

Edit** I didn't read all the way through! Glad you talked with him. I'd still throw him a few bucks though because he sounds like a great kid.


----------

